# help to stop a giant rabbit chewing door frames



## Bellini (Mar 30, 2009)

As above.

My colleague at work has an indoor giant rabbit that she leaves shut in her kitchen (baby gate up) during the day. The rabbit is chewing through her door frame so she's trying to think of ways to stop her.

She's tried specialist sprays that are meant to be foul tasting and tobasco sauce but the little minx keeps chewing!

Does anyone have any ideas of what else she can use as she doesn't want to leave her caged up all day (she has a large dog cage that she sleeps in but my colleague feels it's cruel to leave her in that all day long - even though it's perfectly big enough and been vet-checked).

Thanks


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

has your friend got lots of interesting things for her rabbit to do in the kitchen? maybe try getting some new things that are just for when your friend is out like a treat ball or such like...

im sure some one who knows me will help soon


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

A metal door is the only thing to truely stop her. Anything wooden and in rabbit reach is free game. Has she got lots of wooden toys to play with and lots of hay to eat through the day? That may be the only way to stop her is keeping her busy chewing tastier things. Otherwise a spray bottle and literally everytime she chews the door frame spray her till she learns its naughty.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

2 of mine do this in there hutch, they have more toys and thing to keep them occupied than a nursey! ive just let them get on with it. x


----------



## Lola77 (Aug 4, 2010)

it will chew whatever you do, can not try boxing this area off so it cant get to it?


----------



## Bellini (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone. She is a v spoilt bunny and has new treats and playthings every week but this is still her favourite pastime! I'll pass on all your good ideas and see how she gets on.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

can we please see a pic of this giant bunny in question??

Gill xXx


----------

